# Morrowind Scary Mod story!



## Jrrj15 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi I'm looking for a story its about a guy who downloaded a mod on Morrowind and it killed all the Npcs or something and then he had to leave the game on and stuff and then a shadow spider thing appeared... Lol I was reading it but then my computer crashed (This was almost a year ago) so now I can't find it... Can anyone help me?


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 10, 2011)

Here you go.
Always bet on Bogmire.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Here you go.
> Always bet on Bogmire.


 
@_@ :O DX D: 3: 3= )= ]=


----------

